

Neil deGrasse Tyson: Atheist or Agnostic? - jkuria
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzSMC5rWvos

======
zw123456
Smart scientist know all to well to be very very careful in this country (US)
when using one of the "A" words. You may find yourself having difficulty in
finding a job or funding if you ever admit to it in an out right way. But
let's face it, 99% of scientist understand that an invisible man in the sky
did not create the universe.

